
Ask Ethan: How Can a Black Hole's Singularity Spin? - sohkamyung
https://www.forbes.com/sites/startswithabang/2019/04/20/ask-ethan-how-can-a-black-holes-singularity-spin/
======
quickthrower2
Amazing. Is the space time being dragged faster than light like a “warp
drive”? I find that fascinating. Could it be used as some sort of slingshot to
get a probe going pretty damn quick?

